# Master Police Officer Jeremiah Goodson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Master Police Officer*

*Jeremiah Goodson*

Lumberton Police Department, North Carolina

End of Watch: Tuesday, July 17, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 7/17/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

:

Master Police Officer Jeremiah Goodson was shot and killed as he and another officer attempted to arrest a homicide suspect at a local gas station in the 5000 block of Fayetteville Road.

Officer Goodson, who was off duty, was at the gas station and recognized the subject as being wanted for homicide. He called the police department and notified other officers of the subject's location. Another officer arrived and the two began to approach the car the subject was sitting in. The man opened fire from inside the vehicle, striking Officer Goodson in the chest. The second officer and other responding units took the man into custody.

Officer Goodson had served with the Lumberton Police Department for six years. He is survived by his expectant wife and one child.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Michael McNeill
Lumberton Police Department
1305 Godwin Avenue
Lumberton, NC 28358

Phone: (910) 671-3845

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21334-master-police-officer-jeremiah-goodson#ixzz20vPGD3iO​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Goodson


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

RIP MPO Goodson


----------

